# Help with Canadian Breeders



## xMegE (May 9, 2016)

I'm new to this site, so hopefully I'm doing this right. We just said goodbye to our pup of 10 years, and we're feeling quite lonely. My previous breeder doesn't breed often anymore, and I'm just looking for some suggestions. I've been researching breeders, but I'd like to hear some unbiased reviews! We would be opened to breeders from the East coast, but we live in Alberta, so the closer the better! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Unless someone knows of one I haven't heard of stay away, far away, from the breeders in Alberta. Probably most is Sask and Manitoba as well. Couple decent ones in BC, depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## xMegE (May 9, 2016)

Oh! Okay, is there a reason? I didn't really see one in AB that I really liked, but I just like to know specifics. I'm looking for a companion dog, I don't need a high energy, high focus dog. Just a gentle Shep with hips and elbows. I definitely prefer the straighter backs. I'm 100% happy to travel out East if it means getting the right dog!


----------



## crazyontrt (Jul 27, 2004)

I sent you a private message


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

xMegE said:


> Oh! Okay, is there a reason? I didn't really see one in AB that I really liked, but I just like to know specifics. I'm looking for a companion dog, I don't need a high energy, high focus dog. Just a gentle Shep with hips and elbows. I definitely prefer the straighter backs. I'm 100% happy to travel out East if it means getting the right dog!



My mother Susanne Olver (Siebenmark Kennels) knows a lot of reputable breeders in the prairie provinces. If you are interested I can ask her if she can recommend someone who has available litters. The litter that she has now is all sold out and they haven't even been born yet.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I used one just East of Calgary and more than happy with the puppy and now dog that we have gotten from her. I f you are interested, PM me and I will share details.


----------



## xMegE (May 9, 2016)

Caroline5 said:


> My mother Susanne Olver (Siebenmark Kennels) knows a lot of reputable breeders in the prairie provinces. If you are interested I can ask her if she can recommend someone who has available litters. The litter that she has now is all sold out and they haven't even been born yet.


That would be great!!


----------



## xMegE (May 9, 2016)

Waldi said:


> I used one just East of Calgary and more than happy with the puppy and now dog that we have gotten from her. I f you are interested, PM me and I will share details.


Apparently I can't PM because I haven't made enough post..... :frown2:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm in Calgary and brought mine from BC, Creston. Oh, what a drive that was. The lady is great! I'm a first time owner (and gsd at that) and wanted just a cool pup to give home to - and he is amazing! Very calm everywhere, after he got past the shyness stage (4-7 months), he is very confident. Careful at first but gets comfortable fast. At the same time super playful and we both run around the house (open concept main floor with hardwood - the skids!!) until we both start panting. lol. 

I love him to pieces! Very quick learner too, especially now that I found a new trainer and she teaches us now engaged training/play which will eventually evolve into off leash heel with you being the center of the universe wherever we go  Maybe we'll get there

Anyways, I sent you a PM. :gsdhead:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel

I have a male from Christina. He's amazing!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Resources:

Carmspack on this blog can point you towards reputable breeder's in Canada. You can send her a PM: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/50917-carmspack.html



If you type Breeders In Canada (or similar) into the "Search" box at top of thread, you can look at other threads pertaining to breeders in Canada, such as these: 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...dr-czech-working-breeders-western-canada.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/539921-montreal-quebec-breeder.html


Also, there are breeder's listed for Canada (I do not personally know these breeders) on a website that Wildwolf from this blog created: German Shepherd Guide - Home 


Good luck with your search!
Moms


----------



## Amcl (May 26, 2016)

I had the exact same problem! I'm in Alberta and after a ton of trouble with a breeder in Ontario I found exactly what I was looking for at northernbear reg'd kennels. They seem to operate on word of mouth. But there out by new sarepta. Pm me for details if you'd like..


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry, life went crazy with new grandson born up in Edmonton. Send me a pm if you are still looking.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Caroline5 said:


> Sorry, life went crazy with new grandson born up in Edmonton. Send me a pm if you are still looking.


I am curious could you pm me if there are any in Alberta?

I said steer clear because there are paperwork discrepancies, lots of oversize, minimal health testing, etc.
A quite well known breeder in Alberta registered several litters by a stud that was deceased. Another used unregistered bitches and put another bitches name on the papers. And one or two were breeding stolen dogs, claiming they didn't like the CKC so wouldn't register.


----------



## Caroline5 (Mar 18, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> I am curious could you pm me if there are any in Alberta?
> 
> I said steer clear because there are paperwork discrepancies, lots of oversize, minimal health testing, etc.
> A quite well known breeder in Alberta registered several litters by a stud that was deceased. Another used unregistered bitches and put another bitches name on the papers. And one or two were breeding stolen dogs, claiming they didn't like the CKC so wouldn't register.


 Send me a pm and I will see what I can do.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote "A quite well known breeder in Alberta registered several litters by a stud that was deceased"

is it possible that in this case it was collected semen stored on ice ? That is going to be happening more often .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No, I knew the stud and his owner. This was many years ago. I simply feel that if they crossed that line once it could happen again. 
On another note I reached out to a breeder here in Alberta recently, one that a forum member recommended. I asked about health testing and was told hips and elbows were done. I asked if any other testing was done or if any of the dogs were titled and was informed that her dogs were always healthy and that they came from titled stock and participated in parades and played with the grandkids. I asked for dogs names or proof of testing and was told xrays were done by their vet who was very knowledgeable and trustworthy. If I wanted a pup there was a female available and I could send the money by etransfer or paypal. Not one question asked of me.


----------



## JaffX (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all, 

I live in Calgary and I am planning on getting a GSD puppy within the next year or two (going to be a first time owner). Could I also get some info as to which breeder in Alberta is good and why most breeders in Alberta are bad? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

JaffX said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I live in Calgary and I am planning on getting a GSD puppy within the next year or two (going to be a first time owner). Could I also get some info as to which breeder in Alberta is good and why most breeders in Alberta are bad?
> 
> Thanks!


I guess it depends on what you want.

Having only ever owned second chance dogs, I made a decision that my next dog would come from an ethical, honest breeder. 

Most breeders in Canada are behind on health testing. Most know enough to be dangerous about lines.
The economic boom/bust cycle in Alberta gave rise to a surge of PPD breeders/trainers with little real knowledge and no scruples. Back in the late 90's someone imported some pretty poor Czech dogs and sold the resulting offspring for outrageous prices to wanna be breeders in the area. Several of these breeders flourished due to uninformed buyers bent on owning imports. 
Add to that a registration mess with dogs names being switched and substituted and that wonderful ******* attitude, you know the one, -mydogs are huge,bigger then yours,and I got them from a guy who said they fought off 20 coyotes- and the whole mess is one I would steer clear of.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RZZNSTR said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel
> 
> I have a male from Christina. He's amazing!


They just did a breeding with Iron vd Wolfen. Not sure if this is a repeat breeding or a different female from the other two females.


----------

